# Anyone calibrated Sharp LC-80LE857U ?



## mikek753

Hi all,

Anyone got chance to calibrate or even take a look at Sharp LC-80LE857U?
This is Sharp replacement for 844 model.
New model isn't full array, but Edge lit.

Does 857 have the same ISF profiles and 10 points for color as 844 has?

Thanks.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

The mechanics of calibrating this Sharp set is actually the same as any other of their 80" and 70" and 60" units. The menu system is the same ... just with the low end units dropping the 10 point grayscale option and giving people only the 2 point. Or things like the yellow pixel thing.

Methodology is the same ...

Keep an eye on the CMS as red sat/hue has been a problem in previous units. Need to take a look at the different sat levels from 25 to 100 ...

Viewing angles continue to be "poor" on the sharps ... although marginally better this year.

Best thing to do is to download the user manual from Sharp. That is usually a free download and look at the menu structure in it. We tell the students in the THX classes to do that all the time before bugging the instructors about every last TV model. 

There hasn't been any case in recent history where a TV's ISF modes (if they even exist) offered controls that were not available to the end user in one of the other modes in the tv. The TV calibrates just fine with or without such controls.


Regards


----------



## mikek753

Michael,

Thank you for the reply and guidance.
No, I don't have 857 yet.
I'd like to know your or who saw 857 as ISF Calibrator opinion of 857 TV.
Especially vs 844.


----------



## michael tlv

Greetings

No great revelations. They all calibrate the same. The only things that differ are number of hdmi inputs ... 3d or not ... and smart tv things. The process is the same and the end result has been the same in all cases short of the tv being broken/defect. And I saw one of the 90" ones like that. A massive darkening on the right side of the image ... that got bright again just 1 inch from the bezel.

It's a lot like asking who has done an oil change on a certain Toyota Camry. V4 ... V6 ... leather seats ... no sun roof ... but you figure it can't apply to you because your car has the navigation package and that other Camry does not. They are all the same. It's the same here too.

Regards


----------

